# Cisco 2960 Switch - encrypting user passwords



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey all -

Have a question regarding a security guideline that I have to implement. We have one Cisco 2960 Catalyst switch.

Here is what I have to do:

*Rule Title: *The administrator will ensure passwords are not viewable when displaying the configuration. 

Right now my user passwords are visible in plaintext. I tried 
#username <admin> password 7 - but everything I try there is an error
I also tried 
#username <admin> secret but it says I can't have both a secret and password for a single account.

I'm not real heavy on Cisco, just self-taught enough to be dangerous. Unfortunately there isn't anyone else here that has any Cisco knowledge so the ball is basically in my court.

Thanks in advance for any and all help

Ryan


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Catalyst 2960 and 2960-S Software Configuration Guide, 12.2(53)SE1 - Configuring Switch-Based Authentication  [Cisco Catalyst 2960 Series Switches] - Cisco Systems

Catalyst 2960 and 2960-S Software Configuration Guide, 12.2(53)SE1 - Configuring Switch-Based Authentication  [Cisco Catalyst 2960 Series Switches] - Cisco Systems


----------

